# Proud of myself



## Neety41 (Jan 26, 2017)

i was diagnosed type 2 last year, upset with myself, hba1c was 54. Joined weight watchers end October, am now 2st 5lb lighter, loving the food, not depriving myself and after the first 1stone  loss my hba1c was 48, my bp dropped and tablets had to go, cholesterol dropped so statins had to go.  Now awaiting my next blood tests in Feb to see if everything is normal, my sugars are right down so I expect a good result. Am on no medication at all now, very happy bunny xx


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 26, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice one Neety, well done! I'm sure your Hb will be down to pre-diabetic levels (under 41) next time.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2017)

Excellent Neety, well done on all your efforts - good to see you are being rewarded for your hard work!


----------



## Neety41 (Jan 26, 2017)

Am so pleased with myself, I feel great


----------



## Ljc (Jan 26, 2017)

Great news , well done


----------



## grovesy (Jan 26, 2017)

Well done. Netty.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 26, 2017)

Neety41 said:


> i was diagnosed type 2 last year, upset with myself, hba1c was 54. Joined weight watchers end October, am now 2st 5lb lighter, loving the food, not depriving myself and after the first 1stone  loss my hba1c was 48, my bp dropped and tablets had to go, cholesterol dropped so statins had to go.  Now awaiting my next blood tests in Feb to see if everything is normal, my sugars are right down so I expect a good result. Am on no medication at all now, very happy bunny xx


Well done !  I would vote for you


----------



## Ditto (Jan 26, 2017)

Absolutely fabulous, well done Neety41.


----------



## Gazman (Jan 26, 2017)

Great stuff.very pleased for you.well done!


----------



## weecee (Jan 26, 2017)

Brilliant news for you Netty. You deserve to be proud of yourself after that effort. Well done


----------



## Neety41 (Jan 26, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Nice one Neety, well done! I'm sure your Hb will be down to pre-diabetic levels (under 41) next time.


Fingers crossed


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 27, 2017)

Well done.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 27, 2017)

Great going


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 5, 2017)

A good storey


----------



## Lilian (Feb 5, 2017)

I am so happy for you.    An achievement to really be proud of.


----------



## PhilG (Mar 7, 2017)

Neety41 said:


> i was diagnosed type 2 last year, upset with myself, hba1c was 54. Joined weight watchers end October, am now 2st 5lb lighter, loving the food, not depriving myself and after the first 1stone  loss my hba1c was 48, my bp dropped and tablets had to go, cholesterol dropped so statins had to go.  Now awaiting my next blood tests in Feb to see if everything is normal, my sugars are right down so I expect a good result. Am on no medication at all now, very happy bunny xx


Clever girl, well done..


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 8, 2017)

Neety41 said:


> i was diagnosed type 2 last year, upset with myself, hba1c was 54. Joined weight watchers end October, am now 2st 5lb lighter, loving the food, not depriving myself and after the first 1stone  loss my hba1c was 48, my bp dropped and tablets had to go, cholesterol dropped so statins had to go.  Now awaiting my next blood tests in Feb to see if everything is normal, my sugars are right down so I expect a good result. Am on no medication at all now, very happy bunny xx


Well done Neety...really encouraging account...and well deserved...good luck with your next review.


----------



## Ginger (Mar 12, 2017)

Feeling inspired by your progress,  Neety - really well done you!


----------



## Nadira Emjay (May 13, 2017)

Very happy for you. Well done Neety


----------

